
Ask HN: How to actually apply for VC funding? - max_
I am in the process building a Fintech startup, most of the technical aspects are sorted.<p>Now I want to upgrade to the next stage, but it is very  bureaucratic  and expensive.<p>My question is, how do I raise money?<p>Do I email a bunch of random VC sites with my business plan,  pitch deck?  Or Do I hunt down some known guy to  recommend my startup to a VC firm?<p>How did you do it &amp; how do you advise me to go about it?<p>What things will increase my chances of getting funded?<p>I am based outside the US  but would love to partner with VC&#x27;s abroad.
======
ramtatatam
Go and attend local events where VC people are expected to attend. Reach to
your network and if you don't have one either hire a CEO/chairman who can help
(literally somebody who had done it before and knows lots of people) or try to
build your own network (more hard work required).

You need your investor deck polished into the finest details. Once you get
your slot you won't be able to waste any time. Be sure to include all details
about capitalisation and projected revenue. You need to have a strong backing
to all those numbers. Most VC's will come back to you even if they don't
invest and advice what went wrong - so this is an ongoing process and you'll
get better in time.

We got our investment via our founder (he did not have any contacts, he made
them and then he was very good at pitching his vision). He definitely had not
emailed random people :-)

------
rman666
Google is your friend. There are dozens and dozens of articles out there on
this topic. First rule of being an entrepreneur is to be resourceful!

